# A 'time machine' like backup for windows?



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello smarties of the internet. I was wondering if someone could recommend something like Time Machine for my windows 8 computer. I saw the new feature called 'file history', but that only backs up a very small portion of my hard drive. Is there a good way to make it back everything up? Would I be better off using the old Windows 7 File Restore? Alternatively, is there a good 3rd party app (preferably for free) that can do the same? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's changed in Windows 8:

What happened to Backup and Restore? - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's changed in Windows 8:
> 
> What happened to Backup and Restore? - Microsoft Windows Help


I understand that they added file history in windows 8, but file history only backs up some small personal information folders. It doesn't back up the whole computer. Is there a way to get it to back everything up, not just the few folders? 

Also, I tried using the old backup and restore, but since it doesn't compress its backups like time machine does, it could only make one backup before filling my external drive. Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's 3rd party software that will do the trick:

Backup software and disaster recovery solutions for small business


----------



## ispalten (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, if you want FREE, there are some around. Like Macrium Reflect (Macrium Reflect FREE Edition - Information and download) and Paragon Backup (Free Backup Software: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Overview) but these are usually 'limited' vs. the paid versions. Some will not do automated back up on a schedule and you must start them. Some may not be fully enabled and missing features that the paid versions have.

I use Symantec's System Restore 2013 (http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/new-symantec-system-recovery-2013-out-now)
, the desktop version, on 2 computers. We have internal drives to store the backups (more than one iteration weekly on each drive and keep up to 5 of each) but it does also support saving to a network.

Note, the internal drive will ALWAYS be faster than a network storage drive, especially if you are connected wirelessly.

http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/new-symantec-system-recovery-2013-out-now


----------

